# Need livery near Burbage, Wiltshire!



## suegreenaway (19 July 2015)

Hi all, I am moving to Burbage in a couple of weeks for a new job and am struggling to find a livery yard, does anyone know of any? All we need is stable/ turnout and a floodlit arena?


----------



## skint1 (19 July 2015)

I'm fairly nearby just outside Swindon, I don't specifically know Burbage other than driving through or stopping at the Esso but I noticed it is pretty horsey so I think you will have no trouble, and in the right spot I bet you would have some beautiful hacking!


----------



## suegreenaway (20 July 2015)

Thankyou, I hope so!!!


----------



## ester (20 July 2015)

A friend lives there, I shall direct her to this thread. Her horse is at Manor farm in Collingbourne Kingston down the road but she might know of other options. I think there is a yard on the same road as Richard Hannons somewhere too.


----------



## Helenm (20 July 2015)

There is a yard in burbage at suddene farm although not sure their arena is floodlit. We have a floodlit school at manor farm livery in Collingbourne Kingston, there is a website with contact details, not sure if there is space at the moment. Also court farm at Collingbourne Ducis again unsure if floodlit. If you have a larger budget try Milton stud at Milton Lilbourne, great facilities. Sure there are more but hopefully 1 of these will suit your needs, let me know if you need any other info, will try to think of some more


----------



## suegreenaway (24 July 2015)

Thanks all, left messages and spoken to a few,  everywhere seems to be full! Had enough trouble finding somewhere to live that my dog can too, so think the horses are having a holiday, 6 weeks or so out at grass here while I get myself sorted and can then hopefully find sonewhere for them to live once im there!


----------

